# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Repticon Charlotte promoted on Fox

## FatBoy

Skip Peel from Repticon and myself went on at Fox Charlotte this morning promoting the show and took a few animals.  Skip did a great job promoting and by the time we left she had petted the big normal and we had to practically pry it out of the hands of one of the sound guys, he will be at the show!!  Here's the link:

http://www.foxcharlotte.com/dpp/rising/repticon_on_fnr

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (01-08-2010),_Hock3ymonk3y_ (01-08-2010),_MarkieJ_ (01-08-2010),rpmoore318 (01-23-2010)

----------


## rabernet

That's awesome Frankie! I can't believe you were wearing shorts as cold as it is! 

And I liked the interviewer. Although she was afraid of snakes, she kept it upbeat and positive!

----------


## FatBoy

She did really good, it was funny when she backed up real fast when the first bp came out...lol   Like I said, when it was over she did end up petting the big normal.  I think stuff like this has got to be good for the hobby.  And it was nice and warm on the set!!!!

----------


## mxrider42

Congrats!!! Its nice to see a positive news cast for reptiles.
Good Luck at the Show.
Trey

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-08-2010)

----------


## withonor

That piebald was wearing a smiley face t-shirt.

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-08-2010)

----------


## Elise.m

Awesome interview. Very nice piebald too!

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-08-2010)

----------


## FatBoy

> That piebald was wearing a smiley face t-shirt.


Yea...that's a very cool smiley face marking.

----------


## steveboos

Nice one Frankie! Not like its 30 degrees in Charlotte or anything, so i guess shorts are fine for some. Its great to see good press for snakes and the reptile industry, plus this only helps the outcome of the show and i feel just because of this spot a good few hundred more people might come check it out.

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-08-2010)

----------


## monk90222

I love it Frankie!  

The only thing that stinks is in your close up, the "Fat Boy Pythons" logo on your shirt was covered by the lower 1/3 insert (TV talk...)

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-08-2010)

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

Clooney and Pitt ain't got nothin on Burney!! ... That man is dead sexy!  :Wink: 

Great job Frankie, see you in the morning.  :Good Job: 

-adam

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-08-2010)

----------


## tonkatoyman

We need more, more, more, and then more of this kind of reporting. Good job Frankie  :Very Happy:  :Salute:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-08-2010)

----------


## Vypyrz

Great job Frankie. That big BP looks familiar...

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-09-2010)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

You did a great job Frankie!   You have some very beautiful snakes!

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-08-2010)

----------


## FatBoy

> Great job Frankie. That big BP looks familiar...


He should... He is doing good, I use him a lot for presentations.

----------


## FatBoy

> Clooney and Pitt ain't got nothin on Burney!! ... That man is dead sexy! 
> 
> Great job Frankie, see you in the morning. 
> 
> -adam


DEAD SEXY!!! Look forward to hanging out with you this weekend.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Great job Frankie, you make a man proud :Good Job:

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-09-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

GREAT job guys!!

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-09-2010)

----------


## SNIKTTIME

Glad to see they gave you guys a nice T.V. spot there. I can't make the 3 hour hike this time around, but hopefully will make the next one. Was also wondering if anyone knew if this show is better than the Raleigh one?

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-09-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Awesome job!! Now we need FOX Chicago to be at the show in Tinley in Feb for the summit meeting.

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-09-2010)

----------


## Vypyrz

Frankie, You should of let that reporter pet your monkey...  :ROFL:

----------


## BHB

Great job guys! It's awesome that they really kept it cool even with her not seeming to like them too much. It's rare for news casters to not put a really negative spin on things. Great to see bits like this one! Hope the shows rocks for you guys, the vendors and the people walking throught he door! I'll have to get down there one of these times! Thanks, Brian(BHB)

----------

_FatBoy_ (01-11-2010)

----------


## steveboos

> Frankie, You should of let that reporter pet your monkey...


What the Marmoset?

----------

